# Meet up pictures again



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Our 4Bs










Happy Britnee










mischievious brandee


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Speedy Bowie










Smiley Bebe










the biggest wawa on eath pino










A not warm up yet Lili










Garang Lala


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Majestic Bonbon










Demure Meimei










Bonbon checking out Lili










Lala and brandee joining in










Meimei checking out the place.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Kiki the cockawawa










And bochap Yoyo










Check out the new Cockawawa in town



















At the other end a threesome is taking place.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Kobe and Yoyo doing the after pee ritual.










britnee taking a rest.










digging gold? or treats?



















contended women


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Pino checking out her 2 sisters










Start of a potential relationship.



















Maybe a Love hate one?


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

He's mine!










No but I want a piece of him too


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

The Poser Bowie.



















Grumpy Bebe because she injured her foot.


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Those are great pictures  Thank you for sharing them. It looks like everyone had such a wonderful time. I want to go to one of the meetups soooo bad.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i always LOVE your meetup pictures louis!!   :wave: everyone always looks like they have such a great time  so many happy wawas


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Gosh I always love to see your meetup photos  ! Britnee is looking really good!! :wink:


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

You looking for me Kari? I am fine!


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

A bunch of blonds!! They are so cute..... seems like you guys had a great time!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awwww they all look sooo happy Louis and you've done a wonderful job with britnee she looks so happy


----------



## bev (Feb 9, 2006)

Lovely photos, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

LOVE THEM! LOVE them all!


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awww I love them all too, so cute


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

All gorgeous  :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Britnee looks so great!

It looks like everyone had a lot of fun


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Awwww I love those photos :love4: I'm mad about Bowie :love7: He's so sweet !!!


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> Awwww I love those photos :love4: I'm mad about Bowie :love7: He's so sweet !!!


ya this boy like to pose for camera..vain chihuahua. :lol:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Awww Thanks for the fix  He's sooo sweet :love7:


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Looks like it was so fun! I am so jealous of all these meetups, LOL.

I don't even think there ARE that many chihuahuas in Vermont! haha


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> Awww Thanks for the fix  He's sooo sweet :love7:


You have 2 sweet chis too..bowie does resemble a bit to bella.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

How adorable! I love all the pictures!!

I can just imagine my Carl at chi meetup- cowering in the corner with his tail tucked between his legs. :roll:


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Great pic's you look like you all had a great time


----------

